# Scale to weigh sheep?



## EllieMay (Jul 7, 2012)

Do any of you use some type of scale to weigh your lambs/sheep??

I do not, at this time, want to buy anything expensive, but I need something that I can weigh my lambs each month to see if they'll be a breeding weight this year.

What do you use?

Thanx.


----------



## boykin2010 (Jul 7, 2012)

I cant remember the exact name of the one that I use. It is a scale that has a chain then a  hook on the bottom (What I call a fish scale) and then I have pouch thing for my lambs. The lambs legs stick out the front and the fabric goes around the side and it has handles so its kind of like carrying the lambs in a sack but their head and back legs stick out.  You hook the handles onto the hook of the scale and it weighs the lambs. You deduct one pound for the carrier when you weigh them. The scale I use is not digital and I think it cost like $7 at walmart. It really only works with newborn lambs because once the lambs are over about 20 pounds the carrier does not work anymore because it only fits little lambs.


----------



## ShadyAcres (Jul 10, 2012)

Not sure how to link to another topic, but if you go back to Jan 2012, Birthing Weaning Raising Young Sheep there was a question raised then on Scale to weigh sheep.  In it I linked to a digital scale that I bought for about $315, shipping included.  I have been very happy with it.  http://www.palletscales.net/ps250_hog_sheep_scale.htm


----------

